# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  local rat breeders?

## mainbutter

I need to get a small number of fuzzy/pup rats to tide me over before the MN reptile show in late august.. anyone know where I can get some?  I really don't want to need to pay shipping costs.

Too bad TCR doesn't carry rats in sizes smaller than 'small'..

----------

